# Opinions on top 3 growth stocks over 3 years?



## Muschu (19 July 2008)

I know this is not a thread for many with a different trading or investment profile.  If it doesn't suit you then please just ignore it. 
Just for interest, I am wondering what 3 stocks you might hold [let's assume you had no choice other than to hold for some obscure reason] for the next 3 years?
I'll start with my 3.  I'll also acknowledge my inexperience and that my choices are based on limited knowledge. 
You might like to castigate my choices, support them by also choosing one or more of them, or suggesting others totally different.
Whatever, I would find your responses interesting and I'm sure I can learn from them. That's why I am with ASF.
Regards
Rick

For me - in order - 

BHP
WOW
WPL

[Clearly I'm sticking with very prominent stocks - you may not of course].


----------



## prawn_86 (19 July 2008)

Rick, plus others, please provide some basic reasons as to why you choose your stocks. Obviously a longer timeframe means a lot of different factors, but please give some reasoning

Otherwise it can be considered ramping and will be removed.

thanks

Prawn


----------



## Muschu (19 July 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Rick, plus others, please provide some basic reasons as to why you choose your stocks. Obviously a longer timeframe means a lot of different factors, but please give some reasoning
> 
> Otherwise it can be considered ramping and will be removed.
> 
> ...




Thanks Prawn

Please remove the thread if it may be considered ramping - although I am unsure how stocks of this size, given their performance, could be ramped via ASF.  However it was wise of you to ask for some reasoning.  Mine is pretty basic, as in: 


BHP's products remain an essential global requirement.  SP [please accept approximations] 3 years ago $19.  Now $36.  Roughly 89% growth. [I could also have referred to actual 5 or 10 year time frames.  In this case BHP 10 years ago was about $4].

WOW:  Food is a necessity, and if we are to continue to exist, will remain so.  This company holds a prominent position in Australia.  SP 3 years ago about $17.  Now $25.  Roughly 47% growth. [10 years ago about $5]

WPL:  The demand for oil is not going to subside in the near future.  SP 3 years ago about $35.  Now about $55.  Approx 83% growth. [10 years ago about $9].

I presented this thread only as a discussion option.  I could just as easily have suggested a thread for stocks whose share prices indicate neutral or negative growth.

I agree with you.  If the thread continues then some level of reasoning needs to be attached.


Best wishes

Rick


----------



## Muschu (20 July 2008)

I'd encourage you to remove this thread now please Prawn. However it might be viewed it seems there is no interest.
With thanks
Rick


----------



## bvbfan (24 July 2008)

Muschu said:


> BHP
> WOW
> WPL
> 
> [Clearly I'm sticking with very prominent stocks - you may not of course].




I'd only consider BHP and WPL growth stocks, WPL might be a stretch though.
Don't think they are expanding operations that significantly are they.

Mine would be
OZL (OXR) - Prominent Hill, Martbabe, Dugald River and Sepon copper expansion + a rebound in zinc prices should see earnings rise significantly.

MOL - Starting up the 20million pound a year Molybdenum project at Spinifex Ridge, also about 20million pounds of copper with costs of $7/lb after copper credits
Current market cap ~$300million, cashflow on Moly at $25margin would be $500million so trading at a future PE close to 1

Third choice a few too choose but 
SDL my pick - 
Sure needs large capital input for construction but also have a potential $1billion a year from iron ore production.

Broker report on the SDL website with a $4+ target in 2013


----------



## Sean K (24 July 2008)

I agree BHP, on the long term Chindia story. With bumps on the way...

WPL by acquisition, unless they find an elephant somewhere. Doubtful. 

AQA is a possibility on it's growing Iron and Coal assets. There seems to be a lot in the pipeline to be developed. Possible takeover target too. 

WOW is probably a more steady as she goes prospect, but their moves offshore could provide some good growth, if they get the strategy right. It's risky too.

QBE is a steady player, but is pretty acquisitive too. Lots of growth potential worldwide through acquisition, which has been it's strategy.

CWN is an obvious growth stock. Packer is looking to establish casinos all over the place, but has been cautious with some recent deals being unplugged due to all things not being right. 

LEI is growing rather rapidly, winnning heaps of projects and adding on through acquisition. 

Just some ideas to do further research on, or look at the threads.

I haven't looked at any of them in analyst detail, because I'm not an analyst.


----------



## Muschu (30 July 2008)

Muschu said:


> I'd encourage you to remove this thread now please Prawn. However it might be viewed it seems there is no interest.
> With thanks
> Rick




It's curious [to me anyway] that this thread was not closed whereas others have been.  I received 3 PMs re the harmlessness of this discussion.  However it must be difficult to be a moderator. Therefore I respect the decisions they make.

The long-term track records of QBE, LEI and others mentioned above warrant due research for those of us who are not into shorter-term trading.  

Right now it seems, given the volatile market, that it is quite a challenge to support any stock.  

Once, in a time of gloom, my late father-in-law suggested putting all the cash we had under the bed.... History suggests he may have been wrong - especially if living in some overseas locations.


----------



## Julia (31 July 2008)

Rick, I can't see any reason why the thread should have been closed.  Often people will come across a thread later and have an interest in posting in it.

I suspect the reason there appeared to be 'no interest' was more that few of us would be prepared in the current environment to express too many opinions about what might happen with any stock, and hence to attempt to name "long term stocks" is just a bit too difficult.

Given a return to a bull market you'd probably find a considerably greater response to your thread.


----------



## Muschu (31 July 2008)

As I said at the outset, it was a 'just for interest' post.
Rick
[Is the bull market tomorrow....]


----------

